# Why I sold part of my bicycle collection



## frankster41 (Mar 3, 2014)

A couple weeks ago I sold off part of my bicycle collection. I did this in order to purchase this Cantilever Autocycle. Alot of people were curious as to what. I was up to. Here are some pictures. Thanks to all who helped make this happen. Sorry I don' know how the pics got sideways
Frank


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 3, 2014)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!Red white and blue!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sweet bike Frank. I had actually considered this bike but it just wasn't the right time, financially, for me. If I could ever cut loose of anything it might help! Congrats on a super looking bicycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice !!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 3, 2014)

I must not be in the loop yet....where art thou find such a beautiful bike!!.. DD too...


----------



## jkent (Mar 3, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53036-For-Sale-Prewar-Schwinn-Cantilever-and-Straightbar
I wanted the straight bar. Sent message but never heard back anything for sure if it was still for sale.
I still want it HINT HINT!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2014)

Outstanding!
 Congratulations!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 3, 2014)

Daauumm! Go big or go home! Sweet ride! Looks great!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2014)

...awesome pick!!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 3, 2014)

Stunning Frank. Congrats!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> where art thou find




it's "Where Did thou findest"! do you even speak english at all?  
and Mark Mann was selling this one and a straightbar for someone.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2014)

...oh and, great bike Frank, I was very happy when I heard you bought this one. I was wondering why it was sitting there, seemed like a fantastic deal! (for a Schwinn that is)
sad to see you let go of the Flying Ace though.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 3, 2014)

That bike is just Gorgeous frank and there couldn't be anyone else who deserves this bicycle more than you. Congrats and good luck with it enjoy it!!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for straitening the pictures for me.



alw said:


> Very nice, congrats


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 3, 2014)

very nice bike frank, I have to admit I'm not normally a Schwinn guy but the double duty fork is really cool and with all the stuff Schwinn threw on the autocycle, it sure makes one hell of a Cadillac for bikes.

hope to see it sometime.

Nick.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 3, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> very nice bike frank, I have to admit I'm not normally a Schwinn guy but the double duty fork is really cool and with all the stuff Schwinn threw on the autocycle, it sure makes one hell of a Cadillac for bikes.
> 
> hope to see it sometime.
> 
> Nick.




That's why they call it the Cadillac of bikes Nick.... No cheap gimmicky sh*& here! come on look at this bike!! Schwinn nailed it... pure beauty and NO other bike compares...Im sorry, but its true.... this is top of the crop during pre war...


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 4, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> ...oh and, great bike Frank, I was very happy when I heard you bought this one. I was wondering why it was sitting there, seemed like a fantastic deal! (for a Schwinn that is)
> sad to see you let go of the Flying Ace though.




--------------


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 4, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> ...oh and, great bike Frank, I was very happy when I heard you bought this one. I was wondering why it was sitting there, seemed like a fantastic deal! (for a Schwinn that is)
> sad to see you let go of the Flying Ace though.





Hi Scott
The two Flying Aces( Colson and Dayton ) I sold were tough choices to make. It was to the point I couldn't get into my basement anymore so it was time to do an upgrade and pass some bikes along for others to enjoy I doubt I will fill the basement up with prewar Schwinns but I am gonna try. 

Frank


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Nick
I will be bringing it to ML / AA

Frank


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 4, 2014)

Every bike collectors dream,Even if your not a schwinn fan.Have to build a safe to keep it in.


----------

